# Foam Matting for Sore Hock Bunny



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey

I'm trying to find foam matting for my sore hock bunny, Molly. At the moment, they have thick hay in their run, however the vet suggested trying foam matting in their run.

I've found a few different foam tiles. I'm not sure if they'll do any good.

1. Classic Foam Matting - Soft Floor UK - Interlocking Rubber Flooring Mats
I'm not sure if its soft enough. The whole point of flooring for sore hock bunnies is for it to cushion the hock and allow the claws to sink in. This looks hard as concrete and I'm not sure it would work. What are other's opinion on this?

2. Tumble Mats - Soft Floor UK - Protection Safety Mats
Again, don't look soft enough.

At the bottom of the above page, there's crash mats. If I could afford it, I'd buy those today as that'll probably do the job.

3. Astro Tile - Soft Floor UK > Products > AstroTile Grass Mats
This looks great, but again so expensive. I'm not sure if the plastic grass would irritate her skin, but it would allow her claws to sink in.

I'm in a bit of a muddle. I don't want to buy expensive tiles when I'm not sure if it'll work. Do you think thick hay is good enough right now?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

How about one of these?

EasiMat EVA Wall Mats - Rubber Stable Mats - EVA Stable Matting - Horse Mats - Grass Mats

theres alot of different ones on that site aswell.

*Heidi*


----------

